# I am sick of Paul Pierce getting to the line on bogus calls



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Exactly what has he ever done in the NBA to get the benefit of the refs? Every time he coughs they call a foul for him. It is blatant cheating.

I don't like when refs fix games and ignore rules but you understand when they do it for players like Duncan and Shaq who have won something but Paul Pierce has never done anything.
What a joke.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Well if you think about it, Corey Maggette gets A LOT of free throw attempts per game as well and he hasn't done much of note in the league...maybe these guys are just good at drawing fouls.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, he has 11 thousand points in 7 years, and penetration has gotten him a good majority of those points, I'd think that would get you a reputation.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

I would say Corey Maggette gets alot more of bs fts.. he lives of the fts and the refs always give him shooting fouls in the lane...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> Exactly what has he ever done in the NBA to get the benefit of the refs? Every time he coughs they call a foul for him. It is blatant cheating.
> 
> I don't like when refs fix games and ignore rules but you understand when they do it for players like Duncan and Shaq who have won something but Paul Pierce has never done anything.
> What a joke.


yeah, what a loser. There is a difference between a player looks for contact and a player look to score and absorb contact when it's there.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: I am sick of Paul Pierce getting to the line on bogus calls*



> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah, what a loser. There is a difference between a player looks for contact and a player look to score and absorb contact when it's there.


:yes:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: I am sick of Paul Pierce getting to the line on bogus calls*



> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:


Yeah, if he wasnt trying to use his shoulders all the time to draw cheap fouls, I wouldnt be so aware of his ugly body shape.

And his freethrow attempts are misleading. Getting to the line is great but the object is to score the basket. You dont just throw in your shoulders to shoot freethrows but had no chance to finish the continuation.

I see a case when you are struggling all day long. But every single time? Can you say LOSER?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: I am sick of Paul Pierce getting to the line on bogus calls*



> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Yeah, if he wasnt trying to use his shoulders all the time to draw cheap fouls, *I wouldnt be so aware of his ugly body shape.*


LOL, you watch basketball for many reasons, huh John?

-Petey


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I am sick of Paul Pierce getting to the line on bogus calls*



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL, you watch basketball for many reasons, huh John?
> ...


lol, dont blame me. Physical appearance does have a huge impact on popularity. And entertainment is popularity as well. If a player is not popular, you wouldnt want to watch him. Then how would he provide any kind of entertainment to you?

I am not gay, but Pierce please watch his physical gesture and appearance. When you look ugly in some odd motion, minimize it! Dont freaking do it.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

That's interesting. The last couple of games watching the Celtics, I was thinking the same thing. Pierce gets even more bogus fouls call for him than Kobe. I mean, with Kobe, you know that you are not allowed to block his shot. That is a foul. You are not allowed to get out of his way when he wants to draw a foul. So even if you do, its still a foul.

But Pierce takes it to a new level. He is not allowed to miss any shots of the drive. So if he ever does, someone MUST have fouled him. YOU! You stomped on the hardwood just as Paul was taking off! FOUL!!!

:laugh:


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

I am sorry, I may be a homer, but I have watched games where Pierce gets absolutely mauled when he goes to the basket and he gets no call, so it evens out he doesn't get any more calls than anyone else in the league, look at Iverson, he scores 60 and gets 27 ft attempts you don't see anybody saying he gets bogus calls.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>vandyke</b>!
> I am sorry, I may be a homer, but I have watched games where Pierce gets absolutely mauled when he goes to the basket and he gets no call, so it evens out he doesn't get any more calls than anyone else in the league, look at Iverson, he scores 60 and gets 27 ft attempts you don't see anybody saying he gets bogus calls.


Iverson is different......he is a small and quick man that always gets hit by the bigger guys........he actually gets fouled!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

AI gets alot of bonus foul calls, too. The refs seem to believe that no one can defend him cleanly, especially when he drives. When AI comes to Key Arena one game per year, I pretty much know that he is going to get alot of BS calls and live on the free throw line. It is frustrating as heck sometimes to witness the obvious favoritism given to marquee players by the refs.

G-Force


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I am sick of Paul Pierce getting to the line on bogus calls*



> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, dont blame me. Physical appearance does have a huge impact on popularity. And entertainment is popularity as well. If a player is not popular, you wouldnt want to watch him. Then how would he provide any kind of entertainment to you?
> ...


No kidding, Pierce must be the most awkward looking player I've ever seen make an all-star team. He looks like he's going to dribble the ball off his foot everything he isos.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What's worse is when Tommy Heinsohn, the "color" guy for the Celtics, throws a fit about the calls Pierce doesn't get. He would be a good commentator if he wasn't a homer.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I am sick of Paul Pierce getting to the line on bogus calls*



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL, you watch basketball for many reasons, huh John?
> ...


You two have more in common than you might think.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't think Peirce gets anymore than any of the other all-stars in the league, I mean lets face it, ALL the all-stars get bogus calls, they are given the benefit of the doubt and if a rookie is near a star...a foul is called no matter what! Shaq still gets the most benefit of all out of these in the league but he can't capitalize on them as he can't hit free throws if they were water and he was on a boat


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> What's worse is when Tommy Heinsohn, the "color" guy for the Celtics, throws a fit about the calls Pierce doesn't get. He would be a good commentator if he wasn't a homer.


I don't think he'd be a commentator at all if he wasn't a homer. Anyone can give an objective view on the Celtics, but I don't even think Amareca could reach Heinsohn's level of homerism. He's a top-tier homer, like the Shaq or Tim Duncan of that category.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> he can't hit free throws if they were water and he was on a boat


If you can dodge a wrench, you can dodge a ball! :laugh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> But Pierce takes it to a new level. He is not allowed to miss any shots of the drive. So if he ever does, someone MUST have fouled him. YOU! You stomped on the hardwood just as Paul was taking off! FOUL!!!
> 
> :laugh:


lol next thing you know, they're calling techs on any heckling road fans who might throw him off his game...


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

IMO its just lazyness from the refs. Instead of calling it properly there are far too many phantom calls where just like winterhino said if a rookie is near a star when a shot is missed its a foul. And we wonder why guys develop massive egos. Even the refs are kissing their ***.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Paul Pierce doesn't draw the foul 85% of the time that is the problem I have with it. That punk doesn't deserve the benefit he gets every time he steps on the floor and it is getting ridiculous to watch. Any Celtic watcher who doesn't think half those fouls are jokes is looking through green colored glasses.

No wonder he scores so many points the majority of his come from the gifts he gets at the line that he never deserves.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> Paul Pierce doesn't draw the foul 85% of the time that is the problem I have with it. That punk doesn't deserve the benefit he gets every time he steps on the floor and it is getting ridiculous to watch. Any Celtic watcher who doesn't think half those fouls are jokes is looking through green colored glasses.
> 
> No wonder he scores so many points the majority of his come from the gifts he gets at the line that he never deserves.


And Pierce is a punk why exactly?


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lempbizkit</b>!
> 
> 
> And Pierce is a punk why exactly?


Where should I start? Last year during the playoffs when he refused to come into the huddle during the an actual playoff game? 
or when he spit at Lebron James and the Cavs bench or harassed them while they were having dinner? Or how about the whole situation of him ignoring his coach and after he got benched he went back out there and shot the exact same shot his coach told him not to shoot. He made the shot so no one complained. He also has refused to go into huddles during regular games this season to Or how about his me first attitude that has not changed just because he had a week and a halfs worth or non ball hogging games.
He is a punk.
I also believe there was a game where the coach told him what the play would be and he talked others players into changing it?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well, the Bulls lost 2 games against the Celtics to bogus calls for both Gary Payton and Paul Pierce.

Ricky Davis is the best player on that Celtics team. He goes out there, gets his points without the assistance of the referees, plays some solid defense, is a good guy to have on your team.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Ricky Davis is the best player on that Celtics team. He goes out there, gets his points without the assistance of the referees, plays some solid defense, is a good guy to have on your team.


:laugh:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Well, the Bulls lost 2 games against the Celtics to bogus calls for both Gary Payton and Paul Pierce.
> 
> Ricky Davis is the best player on that Celtics team. He goes out there, gets his points without the assistance of the referees, plays some solid defense, is a good guy to have on your team.


Yet Pierce gets into the All Star game. I can't stand Pierce, he is a punk.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

Boston's offense = put your head in their chest (flail a whack jumper), look at the refs and hope for the best...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: I am sick of Paul Pierce getting to the line on bogus calls*



> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, if he wasnt trying to use his shoulders all the time to draw cheap fouls, I wouldnt be so aware of his ugly body shape.


:rofl:

That might be the funniest thing I've read this year..... :laugh:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> 
> 
> Where should I start? Last year during the playoffs when he refused to come into the huddle during the an actual playoff game?
> ...


You are quickly becoming one of my favorite posters.....


----------

